# Using Dovetail Jig



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm building a secretary with a slant top on the base unit. I'm using a Leigh. DR4, and have the bottom of the case dovetailed. Now I've turned my attention to the top, where it will be more narrow than the sides that it attaches to. I can't seem to figure out how to set up the finger assembly, as it appears I can't get a perfect alignment when having to "register" the front and side to the same side of the jig. E.G., I register the top fully to the left of the jig and set up the finger assembly for dovetail placement. Once finished with that operation, I install the side piece and flip the finger assembly. Since the front part of the side piece will be removed for the slant, the dovetails will not match up. Any advice, or am I missing something obvious?

NEVER MIND…I had a board flipped the wrong way.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leighjigs.com/support.php

http://www.leighjigs.com/contact.php

Maybe have Leigh tech support help ya out, hate to see

you mess up your project.


----------

